
Inbox Zero - saadalem
https://inboxze.ro/
======
hadrien01
_> If the entire email fits in the subject, put it in the subject.

> If you think that's rude, it's not.

> If you insist that it's rude, put 'Thanks!' in the body._

Please don't. It's rude, even with the meaningless 'Thanks!' in the body.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
It could be considered rude to someone you don’t know. It’s fine to someone
one works with closely.

E-mails that add fluff to fill space, whether in the message or the subject,
are frustrating.

~~~
cgriswald
I’m not sure how you make that determination. For social reasons, the closer
people are the more they may tolerate rude behavior they otherwise find
unacceptable. For the same social reasons, if you ask them their opinion
directly they may lie and say it doesn’t bother them at all. They may also
exhibit behaviors they personally find rude, so even that is not a useful
indicator.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _I’m not sure how you make that determination_

Solely based on my actions and reactions. People who take a simple
confirmation and turn it into a multi-line e-mail are, to me, frustrating.
People who do that in time-sensitive contexts are memorably infuriating. Then
again, I’ll write similar e-mails to people I don’t know on account of social
convention.

I’ve never met a highly-productive person who doesn’t think similarly. This is
true across cultures. It’s also partly a reflection of hierarchy. People who
see each other as equals can (note: option, not obligation) dispose with
certain niceties. (If I got a subject-only e-mail from a new hire, I might see
that negatively.)

Shifting to friends, I don’t have many who confuse customs with respect. The
two are, in my view, orthogonal.

------
brenden2
Looks like a collection of tweets with a few ads mixed in. Not sure what I'm
supposed to learn from this. What works for e-celebs doesn't necessarily work
for most folks.

~~~
cczizou
Agreed. And the person who coined the term “inbox zero” rolls over in his
grave.

